
The Next Black Swan Event: Adam Baratta - mrburton
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEnuWv38urI
======
anm89
I'm totally ideologically primed to love this guy and yet I find him
intolerable

What is this guy trying to say again? We are in a credit bubble and we have
wealth disparity. So, the two of the most repeated ideas in all of political
economic commentary right now and seemingly nothing new on top of it.

If you want people making much more interesting observstions on similar themes
check out real vision finance on youtube.

